# Please help me to upgrade this system



## seacat (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello;

Newby with a question. We are in the middle of an addition to our home and are adding a dedicated home theater. Our builder has a sub contractor who installs alarm, speakers, and home theater equipment. The system he has chosen seems pretty low end and I would like some recommendations as to what we can upgrade to make a difference. Here is what has been pre-chosen for us:

Projector: Optoma HD20. I've already decided to go 3D with the HD33 or the Epson 3010

Receiver: Denon AVR 1712

Screen: Elite 16:9 Vmax 100uwh2

Sub: MTX CT12SW

Wall: Proficient Audio W665

I would like to keep the cost of all these items under $7,000.

Thanks!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

First of all, Welcome to the shack.

For $7000 you can do much better than that. I would not go with any of the items on that list other than your choice in projector.

For a sub I would look at getting two of these 
For a receiver this one is far better.
Are you set on using in wall speakers? they are a very poor compromise in sound quality.


----------



## seacat (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response! I'm open to considering free-standing speakers if they provide better performance. Also, I would prefer a receiver that is airplay compatible so how would you feel about the Pioneer SC-57? I'm ok with a fixed projector screen. Are there any that stand above the rest for a reasonable price?

Thanks again!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well for a screen this is what I have and am very happy with the quality and it is cheaper than the competition.
Pioneer makes good receivers but as of late they have not been very strong in the amplification section Onkyo has been the leader of the pack for about 5 years now. Their are better ways to achive what you want with the Onkyo however thats not my knowledge area, hopefully someone can chime in on that subject.
For speakers I really like the SVS MTS-02s for the mains, for a centre this one and and for the surrounds these are great.
If you give them a call or email Im sure you will get a discount on a package deal.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I seem to recall a thread recently where that question was asked concering airplay-equivalent on the Onkyo - I will see if I can track it down and link to it - IIRC, you have to connect the AVR to the network and can use an Andriod app......

Tony,

Do you have / have listened to the MTS-02s? I am curious what some of your specific impressions are of those.


Joe


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

My apologies - it was specific to using Spotify. The options for connecting an iPod on an Onkyo are to connect to the USB port on the front or via an iPod dock. I have not seen any other options as of yet.


----------



## seacat (Feb 8, 2012)

If I decide to go with in wall speakers, any suggestions there. Seems like years ago was a good brand. Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are some in wall brands that are decent but costly, I will see if I can dig some up.


----------



## seacat (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you! I appreciate your help.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

These JBL 8" speakers would work well.


----------



## legion1capone (Jan 30, 2010)

Here are my recommendations.

Screen: Stewart filmscreen how ever big you want, spend money here and you won't regret it. Same with the projector.
Receiver: Integra DTR 80.3
This receiver will do everything would ever possibly want to do!
Speakers: Chase home theater SHO-10's
These speakers won't break the bank and are extremely efficient so running them with the 145 watts per channel from the Integra receiver will be plenty. Obviously they would sound better with a separate power amp.
Subwoofer: Chase home theater SS-18.2
This subwoofer is a beast and will give you a ton of output for music and movies!

Links:
http://www.chasehometheater.com/
http://www.integrahometheater.com/model.cfm?m=DTR-80.3&class=Receiver&p=f

Also take a look at SVS sound, aperion audio, axiom audio, elemental designs, and emotiva for speakers and subs. Emotiva also makes awesome power amps.


----------



## Quijibo (Feb 8, 2011)

If you have little kids running around, in-wall speakers have an advantage safety wise. But aside from that, they generally fall short compared to traditional speakers.

I'd get the contractor to run wires and install wall plates, then have fun putting together a nicer mix of equipment than what he has proposed. It will take some time, but you'll end up with something much nicer for the same price or less.


----------



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

seacat said:


> I would prefer a receiver that is airplay compatible so how would you feel about the Pioneer SC-57?


Hello and welcome, _seacat_! 

I personally like the sound from Denon a little better than Pioneer, and of course they do provide airplay, but for a dedicated home theater, I'd want more power than what the Denon 1712 delivers. Have you looked at their higher end receivers? They sound great, although the manual and remote control aren't the best that I've seen.

Also, you might take a look at the subwoofers built by Hsu.


----------



## enthuz (Jan 24, 2012)

seacat said:


> Hello;
> 
> Newby with a question. We are in the middle of an addition to our home and are adding a dedicated home theater. Our builder has a sub contractor who installs alarm, speakers, and home theater equipment. The system he has chosen seems pretty low end and I would like some recommendations as to what we can upgrade to make a difference. Here is what has been pre-chosen for us:
> 
> ...


I hope I'm not violating any "code", but the reason the Alarm company is quoting these devices, is because that is what's available via the well known supplier for them and other companies like them (I know because I'm partnered with them along with the better known/quality direct manufacturers). As others have unanimously stated...you can do a lot better for your money. With that said, I must admit that Optoma has some good 3d projectors (can be found with very low price deals online) on their high end. I was amazed when I had a chance to test them out and compare them to some other well known projectors liked on this forum. It was at one of the many AV/Tech shows I visit and am a vendor at. 

I agree that you should not skimp on the screen. You will regret it and it does make a lot of difference on the final picture.

Proficient makes a good starter setup for in-wall speakers. However I would go with another brand for the money. This goes for the sub too. You will find a lot of opinions here for this, but I found that most are a win win situation from having tested most of the brands out there...minus the very high-end Klipsch.


----------



## seacat (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies and suggestions. They have definitely given me a lot to think about.

One other question I have at this point relates to the screen. I've read a lot of good things on this forum about Jamestown screens but would like to understand how the screen material Jamestown uses compares to a company like Stewart. Don't feel like I've been able to find any objective way to compare them. Thanks


----------

